
Every Major City East of the Mississippi Underreporting Heavy Metals in Water - ck2
http://gizmodo.com/report-every-major-us-city-east-of-the-mississippi-i-1754573026
======
ck2
By the way, you can find free water testing kits at Home Depot

(the idea is they want to contact you about selling you a water filter system)

I wonder what the cost of all the bottled water is in Flint and lifetime
support for all the children who drank lead - the water switch to the
industrial-dumping-ground river was going to save them a whopping $1 Million
per year.

~~~
a3n
> lifetime support for all the children

I doubt if what happens to them will be a positive like "support." More likely
they will be seen as a cost, in criminal activity and emotional/cognitive
limitations.

